# DIY Tropica TPN+



## gribz (13 Apr 2008)

Hi all,

Just starting up my new 300L (W120, D45, H64cm) tank, it's not really heavily planted (Hygro Difformis mainly, A. Biovenius, Nyphea Lilly, random Crypts and a large peice of wood with a huge amount of Java Fern (Windelov) attached to it).

Lighting is 2x54W T5HO, Eco-Complete substrate and CO2 from a 2kg tank injected via ceramic diffuser.  I'm wanting to get a decent fert regime going but I find the 50% water change and daily dosing very off putting in the EI method and am thinking this may not be the best route as technically not even 1.5WPG on this tank.

I'm considering going down the dry fert route anyway but doing a DIY TPN+ mix from http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/allinone.htm, has anyone tried this and had success?

If anyone has any other comments or suggestions i'm willing to listen and learn, my head is just spinning a bit from all the teaspoons/tablespoons/grams at the moment 

Cheers,

Phil


----------



## JamesC (13 Apr 2008)

This is the formulation I came up with to copy TPN+. Main difference is that I used 100% potassium nitrate for the nitrogen source whereas Tropica use ammonium nitrate. This does mean that my formula has more potassium which IMHO is actually good.

I did run this dosing on my PFK nano tank for several weeks and it did seem to work well with no problems. Main thing you have to watch is that it is quite lean on phosphate, but if you have fish then in your lowish light setup it should be OK.

James


----------



## gribz (13 Apr 2008)

Hi James,

Thank's for your reply, yes I do have fish in there (couple of messy Bristlenoses as well so should be ok  ).. I'm going to buy the bits needed tomorrow, am I ok to use the Chelated Trace Mix from Garden Direct (http://www.gardendirect.co.uk/chelated- ... 8a217c794c) instead of the AE trace mix?

My only other question now being is how do I measure 0.2g ?  

Cheers,

Phil


----------



## JamesC (14 Apr 2008)

Trace mix should be OK. I used it for some time a while ago. I use a balance accurate to 0.1g to weigh out my ferts. Plenty on ebay quite cheap.

James


----------



## Spider Pig (18 Apr 2008)

James, is there any reason why you add extra K as potassium sulphate as the DIY tpn+ has over 3x as much as the tpn+? Is it possible to leave this out but maintain the same benefit? Are the ascorbic acid and potassium sorbate just there as stabilisers to prolong the "shelf life" of the product or do they contribute to the fertilisation in some way?


----------

